# comment accepter les cookies ?



## stefstef (26 Février 2009)

Bonjour a tous ! 
Ca peut paraitre idiot mais je ne trouve ou accepter les cookies dans " preferences systemes " et pour acceder a mon compte neuf je dois le faire obligatoirement !!!
(recherche spotlight ne donne rien).
D'avance merci ...


----------



## boddy (26 Février 2009)

stefstef a dit:


> Bonjour a tous !
> Ca peut paraitre idiot mais je ne trouve ou accepter les cookies dans " preferences systemes " et pour acceder a mon compte neuf je dois le faire obligatoirement !!!
> (recherche spotlight ne donne rien).
> D'avance merci ...




Bonjour,

C'est dans ton navigateur que ça se règle.
Par exemple, pour Firefox c'est dans Préférences + Vie privée.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Février 2009)

et dans Safari : menu Safari / préférences / Sécurité


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2009)

ou dans camino 
(le firefox special mac si on veut)
camino / préférences / vie privée

opera: c'est directement au menu ( preferences rapides)


etc etc


----------



## boddy (26 Février 2009)

On va bientôt pouvoir faire un sondage : _*"Quel navigateur utilisez-vous ?*_"


----------



## stefstef (26 Février 2009)

Impec ! 
Je suis sur safari ( c'etait bien caché quand meme !!!)
J'accede a ma boite neuf et je vais pouvoir lire mes 185 nouveaux mails 
Merci a tous pour votre precieuse aide ...


----------

